# Deer Season 2001



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

How did everyone do last fall?? Last fall was great for deer and with the winter we are having I am even more excited for Nov. this year!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

We saw more and bigger deer than I have ever seen. One person in our group got a buck that would go well over 140. We also got a real nice 4x4. To bad I had 2 doe tags this year.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We were done hunting by Sat. afternoon the opening weekend and had 7 doe and 2 great bucks. We had a problem with applications hence all the doe tags. The worst is We had no buck tags left and a wallhanger got up and we could have had a great chance at him.
One doe we shot was huge and the rest except one were nice deer. 2002 should be one to remember also.


----------

